# Thinning hair after a thyroidectomy



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Wanting to gain some insight about this topic and other's experiences...
My hair has been 'thinning' for over a year or so now (about how long I have knowingly had Hashi's). I am wondering if this will come to a halt soon now that I've had a thyroidectomy. This is currently an issue for me still (I got a bad sunburn for the 1st time on my scalp,lol,not much hair cover left there )
I know this is one of the last things to 'heal', anyone want to share there experience with this?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Wanting to gain some insight about this topic and other's experiences...
> My hair has been 'thinning' for over a year or so now (about how long I have knowingly had Hashi's). I am wondering if this will come to a halt soon now that I've had a thyroidectomy. This is currently an issue for me still (I got a bad sunburn for the 1st time on my scalp,lol,not much hair cover left there )
> I know this is one of the last things to 'heal', anyone want to share there experience with this?


What are your current thyroid levels? I never had that much fall out.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

That does seem like a lot of thinning.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> What are your current thyroid levels? I never had that much fall out.


I had my TSH checked 4 days post op because I was feeling really bad, it was high-5.28. This was on the 8th of June. My Synthroid was then increased from 75mcg to 112mcg which I am on now (Levothroid). I feel pretty good overall-Calcium has been a bit of a challenge for me-trying to keep levels up-had very bad side affects with the Calciotrol-so I am chewing 600mg Caltrate with Vit D 2-3 times per day. 
The 'shedding' of my hair all over the place has gotten better,but still every night in the shower I get almost a handful and you can still see right through my thinning hair to my scalp, just wishing it would stop coming out and stay put! LOL! Do you think my levels are to blame and perhaps the TSH is still a bit high?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Wanting to gain some insight about this topic and other's experiences...
> My hair has been 'thinning' for over a year or so now (about how long I have knowingly had Hashi's). I am wondering if this will come to a halt soon now that I've had a thyroidectomy. This is currently an issue for me still (I got a bad sunburn for the 1st time on my scalp,lol,not much hair cover left there )
> I know this is one of the last things to 'heal', anyone want to share there experience with this?


I hope you find a solution. I lost a lot of hair while on Cytomel due to Armour shortage. I am not too happy about it right now. Granted there are worse things but we women do love our hair and with good reason.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> I hope you find a solution. I lost a lot of hair while on Cytomel due to Armour shortage. I am not too happy about it right now. Granted there are worse things but we women do love our hair and with good reason.


I am sorry to hear that Andros! There definitely are worse things-this is actually one of the very few lingering 'symptoms' I still have post TT, overall I feel so much better-truly. This is more of a vanity thing, yes we do love our hair  We can go wig shopping together, they have some really nice ones!
:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> I am sorry to hear that Andros! There definitely are worse things-this is actually one of the very few lingering 'symptoms' I still have post TT, overall I feel so much better-truly. This is more of a vanity thing, yes we do love our hair  We can go wig shopping together, they have some really nice ones!
> :hugs:


Yes they do have some nice wigs and I might get my eyebrows tatoo'd back on too! LOL!! Let's go!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I'm suppose to have a TT in July. MY HAIR IS GOING TO FALL OUT????? :a1Thyroid: Ugh!!! I don't want my hair falling out. I love my hair. LOL Seriously, does everyone's hair fall out? My endo asked me last visit if my hair was falling out (on Methimazole now) and it hasn't been. She said it "probably" wouldn't then, but I have still been stressing on it.

Patti


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> I'm suppose to have a TT in July. MY HAIR IS GOING TO FALL OUT????? :a1Thyroid: Ugh!!! I don't want my hair falling out. I love my hair. LOL Seriously, does everyone's hair fall out? My endo asked me last visit if my hair was falling out (on Methimazole now) and it hasn't been. She said it "probably" wouldn't then, but I have still been stressing on it.
> 
> Patti


Patti; please don't stress on it. That could encourage hair loss. Think positive. If you have not lost it so far; you probably won't. I hope not!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Okay, I'll try not to stress. What else might happen after the TT? I think I better get myself more mentally prepared. I was really hoping after the TT I would feel wonderful. I know it will probably take some time getting my meds sorted, but I really could use not losing my hair, etc.

Thanks Andros!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> I'm suppose to have a TT in July. MY HAIR IS GOING TO FALL OUT????? :a1Thyroid: Ugh!!! I don't want my hair falling out. I love my hair. LOL Seriously, does everyone's hair fall out? My endo asked me last visit if my hair was falling out (on Methimazole now) and it hasn't been. She said it "probably" wouldn't then, but I have still been stressing on it.
> 
> Patti


No! My my hair has been 'thinning' since waaaaaaaay before my TT. It is not a 'result' of the TT. I feel AWESOME after having my TT. Please do not worry about this for you-you should be just fine if you have not already had this issue. Best wishes!

explode


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Ohhhh okay! I thought, good Lord yet another symptom to have happen to my poor body. My body has been through so much, that I just can't imagine that as a reward for getting my thyroid removed. I am praying that once my thyroid is removed I will have some relief and feel so much better and be able to get on with my life.

Thanks for being supportive. I really appreciate it.

:hugs:

Patti


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> No! My my hair has been 'thinning' since waaaaaaaay before my TT. It is not a 'result' of the TT. I feel AWESOME after having my TT. Please do not worry about this for you-you should be just fine if you have not already had this issue. Best wishes!
> 
> explode


I believe there is an autoimmune disease where people lose their hair - Alopecia areata. This is classified as an autoimmune disease, but the cause is unknown. People who develop alopecia areata are generally in good health. A few people may have other autoimmune disorders, including thyroid disease. Maybe you should ask your doctor to test you.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> I believe there is an autoimmune disease where people lose their hair - Alopecia areata. This is classified as an autoimmune disease, but the cause is unknown. People who develop alopecia areata are generally in good health. A few people may have other autoimmune disorders, including thyroid disease. Maybe you should ask your doctor to test you.


Thank you for that helpful info  The funny thing is I GROW hair where it should not be, LOL! I really do hope this is all hormones out of wack and once I am 'titrated' properly I will have a lovely mane again. I will see if it improves over the next month or so-get my levels checked again and go from there.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

desrtbloom said:


> Okay, I'll try not to stress. What else might happen after the TT? I think I better get myself more mentally prepared. I was really hoping after the TT I would feel wonderful. I know it will probably take some time getting my meds sorted, but I really could use not losing my hair, etc.
> 
> Thanks Andros!


After TT, you will start the healing pathway. Treat yourself right and you should be very very well in about a year.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Thank you for that helpful info  The funny thing is I GROW hair where it should not be, LOL! I really do hope this is all hormones out of wack and once I am 'titrated' properly I will have a lovely mane again. I will see if it improves over the next month or so-get my levels checked again and go from there.


You are referring to the facial hair - right?

Hormones - you need a complete work up in my opinion


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> You are referring to the facial hair - right?
> 
> Hormones - you need a complete work up in my opinion


Um, I get the occasional chin hair or two, and I nair my 'mustache' lol, about 1x every couple weeks, also have more hair popping up in the boobie area, that should be-geesh sounds so crazy-and it's not a whole lot of hair-but definitely there and bothersome!

What kind of workup?


----------

